# اليوم.. محاكمة "نائب الفعل الفاضح" أمام محكمة جنح طوخ



## النهيسى (8 يوليو 2012)

*اليوم.. محاكمة "نائب الفعل الفاضح" أمام محكمة جنح طوخ*









 			القاهرة - دنيا الوطن
تبدأ محكمة جنح طوخ – اليوم الأحد – برئاسة المستشار محمود السعيد وبحضور   أحمد لطفى الديب رئيس نيابة بنها الكلية أولى جلسات محاكمة النائب السلفى   السابق "على ونيس" و"نسرين . ر" طالبة جامعية المتهمين بارتكاب فعل فاضح   داخل سيارة النائب على الطريق السريع أمام مدينة طوخ.

 كانت نيابة بنها الكلية تحت إشراف المستشار محمد حمزة المحامى العام   لنيابات شمال القليوبية، وجهت للمتهمين تهمة الفعل الفاضح فى الطريق العام   ونسبت للنائب "ونيس" تهمة أخرى، وهى التعدى بالسب والدفع لأمين شرطة أثناء   القبض عليه برفقة الفتاة داخل سيارته الملاكى بمدينة طوخ فى وضع مخل  للآداب  العامة، كما نسبت للمتهمة تهمة التزوير  فى محضر الشرطة بأن ادعت  اسم غير  اسمها الحقيقى.

 وكان النائب العام المستشار عبد المجيد محمود قد وافق على قرار الإحالة  بعد  رفض ونيس الحضور والمثول أمام النيابة العامة للتحقيق معه رغم تعهده  عدة  مرات بالحضور إلى جانب أن الأمن لم يتمكن من إلقاء القبض عليه تنفيذا  لأمر  الضبط والإحضار الصادر ضده، نظرا لهروبه بينما ستقدم الفتاة للمحاكمة  وهى  محبوسة احتياطيا على ذمة القضية.

 يذكر أن النائب السابق على ونيس ضبط داخل سيارته الملاكى على الطريق  السريع  بمدينة طوخ ومعه فتاة فى وضع مخل بالآداب العامة فى الشهر الماضى،  حيث  كانت دورية من الشرطة تتابع الحالة الأمنية على الطريق وضبطتهما داخل   السيارة، وتم القبض على الفتاة بينما مازال النائب هاربا حتى الآن.

http://www.alwatanvoice.com/arabic/news/2012/07/08/294937.html​


----------



## SALVATION (8 يوليو 2012)

لو تلفيق
ايه اللى يخليه يهرب؟​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 يوليو 2012)

*طيب انا عايزا افهم*
*  الحكم على الى يتمسكو فعل فاضح فى الطريق العام ده بيبقا إيه؟؟*
* و هل الحكم بيبقا على الاتنين الراجل و الست؟؟ ولا الست بس و الراجل بيدفع و يخرج؟*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 يوليو 2012)

*لأول مرة .. بالصور .. فتاة الفعل الفاضح مع النائب ونيس بسيارة الترحيلات

*​*




​
** بدأت محكمة جنح طوخ صباح منذ قليل أولى جلسات محاكمة النائب السلفي "  السابق " علي ونيس عضو مجلس الشعب المنحل عن حزب الأصالة ،  والطالبة نسرين  رمضان عبد العاطي "طالبة جامعية" والمحبوسة إحتياطيا على ذمة القضية -  وذلك بعد توجيه تهمة ارتكاب الفعل الفاضح في الطريق العام ، والاعتداء على  أفراد قوة الضبط أثناء ضبطه.وقد شهدت المحكمة حضورة أمني مكثف من رجال  الشرطة لتامين المحاكمة .*
* وقد حضرت المتهمة نسرين من سجن القناطر في حراسة امنية كشددة .*
* يذكر ان الفتاة التي ضبطت مع النائب السلفي داخل سيارته تواجه اتهاما آخر بالتزوير في أوراق رسمية وانتحال صفة فتاة أخرى .*
* وكان المستشار محمد حمزة - المحامي العام لنيابات شمال القليوبية - قد أحال  القضية إلي المحكمة للحكم فيها وذلك بعد هروب المتهم ، وعدم حضوره والمثول  أمام النيابة ..إلى جانب أن أجهزة الأمن لم تتمكن من إلقاء القبض عليه  تنفيذا لأمر الضبط والإحضار الصادر ضده نظرا لهروبه .*
* وفي سياق متصل ، تواصل الأجهزة الأمنية بمديرية أمن القليوبية جهودها لسرعة ضبط وإحضار النائب الهارب. *​ *



*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يوليو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *طيب انا عايزا افهم*
> *الحكم على الى يتمسكو فعل فاضح فى الطريق العام ده بيبقا إيه؟؟*
> *و هل الحكم بيبقا على الاتنين الراجل و الست؟؟ ولا الست بس و الراجل بيدفع و يخرج؟*


 *حبس سنة ( كحد أقصى ) وغرامة 300 جنيه *
*أو بأحدى هاتين العقوبتين *
*والأتنين زى بعض الراجل زى الست*
*وهو له عقوبة أضافية وهى التعدى على موظف عمومى أثناء أدائه لوظيفته*
*دى غالبا هتنقضى بغرامة *


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 يوليو 2012)

دهـ لبس وآحدهـ ممسوكة فى فعل فآضح ..*!*
تطورتى خآلص يآ مصر


*.،*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 يوليو 2012)

* هى كدا كدا خلاص اتحكم عليها العمر كولو و على اهلها كمان--- دى لاذم تعزل خالص لما ترجع او تهاجر علشان تعرف تعيش *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يوليو 2012)

*بتخبى وشها من الكاميرات ..ما كفياها فضايح*
*مسكينة فعلا ...*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بتخبى وشها من الكاميرات ..ما كفياها فضايح*
> *مسكينة فعلا ...*


* بجد مسكينه-- و حرام الى عملوه ده  و  كتبو اسمها بالكامل  و عنوانها و كليتها.. حرام الى عملوه فيها ده...   *
* غلطه  بس هتدفع تمنها عمرها كولو و عيلتها هتدفع  ربنا يعينها و يغفر لها ...*


----------



## يوليوس44 (8 يوليو 2012)

* انت بيقت فضيحة الحمة فى سوق الغلابة .    باامانة صعبان عليا بجد *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 يوليو 2012)

*تأجيل محاكمة نائب  الفعل الفاضح بطوخ إلى جلسة 15 يوليو الجارى للاطلاع.. ومحامى المتهمة  يطالب بوقف النشر.. ويطلب الإفراج عن موكلته.. ومحامى ونيس: إذا طلبت  المحكمة حضور موكلى سيحضر

الأحد، 8 يوليو 2012 - 15:31
على ونيس عضو مجلس الشعب المنحل على ونيس عضو مجلس الشعب المنحل

القليوبية – حسن عفيفى ومحمد قاسم
Add to Google

قضت محكمة جنح طوخ برئاسة المستشار محمود السعيد رئيس المحكمة، بحضور ممثلى  النيابة وأيمن عمران ومحمد يوسف فى أولى جلساتها اليوم الأحد، فى قضية  النائب على ونيس عضو مجلس الشعب المنحل، والطالبة "نسرين ر ع"، والمحبوسة  احتياطيا على ذمة القضية، بتهمة ارتكاب الفعل الفاضح فى الطريق العام إلى  جلسة 15 يوليو الجارى وذلك للاطلاع على المستندات وتصوير أوراق القضية  والإعلان بالدعوى المدنية للمدعين بالحق المدنى، مع استمرار حبس المتهمة.

وكان المستشار أحمد لطفلى رئيس النيابة الكلية ببنها بإشراف المستشار محمد  حمزة المحامى العام لنيابات شمال القليوبية قد أحال القضية للمحكمة، بعد أن  وجه تهمتى الفعل الفاضح والتعدى على قوات الأمن للمتهم الأول وهو النائب  السابق على ونيس، كما وجه تهمتى الفعل الفاضح والتزوير للمتهمة الثانية،  وهى الطالبة نسرين.

وعقدت المحكمة أولى جلساتها صباح اليوم فى تمام العاشرة صباحا برئاسة  المستشار محمود السعيد رئيس المحكمة، وسط إجراءات أمنية مشددة، أشرف عليها  اللواء أحمد سالم جاد مدير أمن القليوبية، حيث فرضت القوات كردونا أمنيا  حول المحكمة، فى الوقت الذى غاب فيه النائب عن الحضور، وحضر عنه وكيله  محمود يوسف نقيب المحامين، وحضرت الفتاة بحراسة العقيد محمد شرباش والعقيد  مجدى راشد مفتشى المباحث، من محبسها بسجن القناطر الخيرية، وتم إيداعها قفص  الاتهام.

وطالب محمود يوسف نقيب المحاميين بالقليوبية ومحامى ونيس، بتأجيل الدعوى  لاستكمال الاطلاع، وسماع شهادة النقيب أحمد بهاء الدين السيد، وأمين الشرطة  ماهر محمد نصر، وضم أصل دفتر أحوال الطرق والمنافذ فى يوم 7-6 وهو يوم  الواقعة وعرض السيديهات الخاصة بالقضية بوسيلة عرض للاطلاع عليها، وتمكين  الدفاع من الحصول على صورة رسمية من تقرير تفريغ الأصوات الوارد من الإذاعة  والتلفزيون، ودفع يوسف بانتفاء صفة المدعيين بالحق المدنى، الذين تقدموا  خلال الجلسة بدعوى ضد المتهم الأول بخيانة الأمانة والمطالبة بتوقيع أقصى  العقوبة عليه، لكونه أخل بوجباته النيابية كونه كان نائبا بالبرلمان وقت  وقوع الحادث، والواقعة تمثل فعل لا يليق بشخص ائتمنه الناخبون لتمثيلهم فى  البرلمان.

كما نفى حسام حبيب محامى الفتاة الدعوى جملة وتفصيلا، وطلب صورة رسمية من  كافة تحقيقات الشرطة والنيابة ومحضر معاينة النيابة لمكان الواقعة، وتقرير  خبير الأصوات بالإذاعة والتلفزيون، وإخلاء سبيل المتهمة بأى ضمان لانتفاء  شروط الحبس الاحتياطى للمتهمة بموجب المادة 278 من القانون، التى تؤكد أن  القضية جنحة والعقوبة قيها جوازيه ما بين الحبس والغرامة، ودفع حبيب بعدم  وجود دلائل قوية للاتهام تجيز حبس الفتاة، كما طالب محامى الفتاة وقف النشر  فى القضية لحين الفصل فيها.

وشهدت القضية حضور عدد كبير من المحامين مدعين بالحق المدنى ضد ونيس، ومنهم  الأستاذ محمود الزهيرى المحامى الذى أكد أنه تضرر وكثير من أبناء الشعب  القليوبى، حيث إن النائب كان يمثلهم فى مجلس الشعب، وأن ما قام به النائب  راجع عليه وعلى الكثيرين بالضرر.

كما أكد محامى ونيس محمود يوسف لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن النائب السابق على  ونيس موجود داخل مصر، وأن من حق المحكمة طلب حضوره، وقال إنه واثق أن  المحكمة إذا طلبت حضوره فإنه سوف يحضر.



اليوم السابع
* 
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (8 يوليو 2012)

ماذا ستقول يا شيخ الكدابين والارهابين عار عليك عظيم


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 يوليو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *كما أكد محامى ونيس محمود يوسف لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن النائب السابق على ونيس موجود داخل مصر، وأن من حق المحكمة طلب حضوره، وقال إنه واثق أن المحكمة إذا طلبت حضوره فإنه سوف يحضر.*​


*موكلك لازم يحضر بنفسه يعنى لازم يحضر بنفسه ..*
*القاضى هيتحفظ عليه فى جلسة الأحد القادم طالما طلب سرعة ضبطه !!!*
*هات موكلك فى أيدك يوم الأحد الجاى أو وفر تعبك ومجهودك ..*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *موكلك لازم يحضر بنفسه يعنى لازم يحضر بنفسه ..*
> *القاضى هيتحفظ عليه فى جلسة الأحد القادم طالما طلب سرعة ضبطه !!!*
> *هات موكلك فى أيدك يوم الأحد الجاى أو وفر تعبك ومجهودك ..*


 طب يا عبود هو ممكن يقول مجلس الشعب رجع تانى و الحصانه كدا رجعت له و محدش يقدر يقرب له!!!
 بما إن القانون  و القاضى و المحكمه ملهمش  كلمه دلوقتى !!
 ممكن يحصل كدا!!


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 يوليو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> طب يا عبود هو ممكن يقول مجلس الشعب رجع تانى و الحصانه كدا رجعت له و محدش يقدر يقرب له!!!
> بما إن القانون و القاضى و المحكمه ملهمش كلمه دلوقتى !!
> ممكن يحصل كدا!!


* هو أى حاجة ممكن تحصل من بعد اللى عمله مرسى ...*
*لكن وقت توجيه الأتهام له ما كانش عضو مجلس شعب ..*
*وفيه قرار طالع من المجلس بكدة يخصه بالأسم *
*طالما قاضى جنح أول درجة طلب حضور المتهم (أو) أمر بضبطه وأحضاره ..لازم يحضر بنفسه مع محاميه ولا يجوز حضور وكيل عنه ..ولن يُلتفت الى طلباته أو مرافعته *
*وفى حالة أصراره على عدم أحترام قرار القاضى ..يبقى هيطبق عليه أقصى عقوبة وهى الحبس سنة ..*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * هو أى حاجة ممكن تحصل من بعد اللى عمله مرسى ...*
> *لكن وقت توجيه الأتهام له ما كانش عضو مجلس شعب ..*
> *وفيه قرار طالع من المجلس بكدة يخصه بالأسم *
> *طالما قاضى جنح أول درجة طلب حضور المتهم (أو) أمر بضبطه وأحضاره ..لازم يحضر بنفسه مع محاميه ولا يجوز حضور وكيل عنه ..ولن يُلتفت الى طلباته أو مرافعته *
> *وفى حالة أصراره على عدم أحترام قرار القاضى ..يبقى هيطبق عليه أقصى عقوبة وهى الحبس سنة ..*


* اما نشوف هيحصل إيه.....*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 يوليو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * اما نشوف هيحصل إيه.....*


 *هيتحبس ...*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يوليو 2012)

*لن يحضر الجلسة.. والفتاة تعرضت لظلم وتشويه*
* القليوبية - محمد السيد*
*15-7-2012 | 10:31*
*



*

*

*​
*ونيس​*
*تستأنف  محكمة جنح طوخ، اليوم ثانى جلسات محاكمة النائب السابق على ونيس، عضو مجلس  الشعب المنحل، عن حزب النور السلفى فى قضية ارتكاب فعل فاضح فى الطريق  العام. ​​*
*​​*
* وقال محمود يوسف، محامى ونيس لـ"بوابة الأهرام"، إن موكله لن يحضر الجلسة،  وإنه سيتم الاستماع اليوم لشهادة أفراد القوة الأمنية التى ادعت أنها ضبطت  المتهم في أثناء ارتكابه فعل فاضح مع فتاة، وإنه سيقدم بعض الأسئلة للشهود.  ​​*
*​​*
* وأشار يوسف إلى أنه من المتوقع تأجيل القضية إلى جلسة أخرى، وإنه متأكد من  براءة موكله، وأنه سيطالب المحكمة بالإفراج عن الفتاة (المتهمة الثانية)،  بأى ضمان، خصوصًا بعد ما تعرضت له من ظلم وتشويه على حد قوله.​​*
*



​*
*​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يوليو 2012)

*لمدعون بالحق المدنى: جريمة ونيس عار على الوطن


 




 **
 فى جلسة تغيب عنها النائب علي ونيس، المتهم بالفعل الفاضح مع فتاة طوخ على   الطريق الزراعى استأنفت اليوم محكمة جنح طوخ جلسات المحاكمة وحيث حضرت   المتهمة نسرين من داخل محبسها من سجن طنطا وسط حراسة أمنية مشددة وتم   إدخالها غرفة المداولة.

   استعرضت هيئة المحكمة مع محامى المتهمين  الأسطوانات التى  تم تسجيلها أثناء عملية الضبط التى تبين من خلالها وضوح  أصوات كل من ونيس  والفتاة ثم بعد ذلك بدأت الجلسة استماع هيئة المحكمة إلى  أحد المدعين بالحق  المدنى والذى أكد أن النائب لا يمت إلى الجماعة  السلفية بصلة.

   وأضاف كنت أتمنى أن يكون ونيس مثالًا للشرف  وأهلًا  للأمانة التى يقوم بتبليغها للناس باسم الدعوة السلفية وحكى قصة  ماعذ  والغامدية عندما ذهب إلى رسول الله وقال له "زنيت يا رسول الله ورده  النبى  بعبارت مراجع إياه إلا أنه أكد قيامه بالزنى وأثبت الجريمة على  نفسه".

  كما أكد على وقوع الجريمة وأضاف أن السلفيين  الانقياء لا  يمكن ان يكونوا حماة لفاسق وانه من الممكن ان يأتى محامى  المتهمين ويشككون  فى صحة الإجراءات ويقولون "إن هناك خطأ فى تطبيق القانون  إلا أن قبله  العالم بألف جريمة زنى وأنهم استغلوا الفتاة ليوقعوا بها فى  براسن الاتهام  وعن تلفيق القضية للمتهم أكد  انه ليس هناك اى وضع سياسى  للمتهم حتى يتم  ذلك واوضح فى مرافعته ان الشيخ قد دخل المنازل وهتك حرمتها  فى الانتخابات  وان تلك الاسرة كانت تقف بجواره فى الانتخابات وان ما خفى  كان اعظم وان  الجريمه بمثابة هتك عرض الوطن بأكمله وان المتهم قد ارتكب  إثمًا كبيرًا  لمدة سنوات طويلة وأن الله سبحانه وتعالى كشف سره وفضحه.

   وفيما اكدت هيئة الدفاع عن ونيس ان هناك خطأ فى  تطبيق  الإجراءت القانونية الخاصة بعملية الضبط وان المتهم لا صلة له  بالواقعة  وعدم معقولية التصوير وارتباصه بالواقعة وتناقض أقوال شهود  الإثبات وتلفيق  الاتهام وعدم جدية تحريات المباحث وبطلانها وعدم صلة  التسجيلات المرفقة  وبطلانها والقصور والتعسف فى تحقيقات النيابة العامة  وعدم إرفاق الواقعة  بدفتر أحوال إدارة الطرق والمنافذ فى لليلة الحادث  واختفاء اركان الجريمة  والقصد الجنائى وعدم صلاحية الدليل لكونه جاء  مخالفًا لنص المادتين 148و149  من تحقيقات النيابة فى المسائل الجنائية.
 الدستور*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 يوليو 2012)

*حجز قضية النائب ونيس المتهم بارتكاب فعل فاضح للحكم يوم 21 يوليو**مع استمرار حجز المتهمة.*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 يوليو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *وفيما اكدت هيئة الدفاع عن ونيس ان هناك خطأ فى تطبيق الإجراءت القانونية الخاصة بعملية الضبط وان المتهم لا صلة له بالواقعة*


*يا أستاذ عيب عليك ...*
*كان اولى بك أن تنصح موكلك بحضور الجلسة لأنه طالع له أمر ضبط واحضار بالأضافة الى طلب القاضى بضبطه ....*
*حضرتك حبست موكلك ...*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (15 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يا أستاذ عيب عليك ...*
> *كان اولى بك أن تنصح موكلك بحضور الجلسة لأنه طالع له أمر ضبط واحضار بالأضافة الى طلب القاضى بضبطه ....*
> *حضرتك حبست موكلك ...*


*طب ياعبووود البت هاتخدلها كام شهر فى الجنحة دى *
*وبعدين مش لسه فى استئناف وغالبا هو هايسلم نفسه فى الاستئناف بعد الحكم*
*الابتدائى .. ماهو مش عبيط برضوا يمكن*
*يجد فى الامور جديد :yaka:*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 يوليو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *طب ياعبووود البت هاتخدلها كام شهر فى الجنحة دى *
> *وبعدين مش لسه فى استئناف وغالبا هو هايسلم نفسه فى الاستئناف بعد الحكم*
> *الابتدائى .. ماهو مش عبيط برضوا يمكن*
> 
> *يجد فى الامور جديد :yaka:*​


*مش عارف اية اللى ممكن يجد ...بس اللى أعرفه أن القاضى طلب حضوره وماحضرشى ..ودة يضعف موقفه جدا*
*يعنى حكم أول درجة ممكن يصدر بدون كفالة ...لعدم أحترامه للمنصة *
*وساعتها بقت سابقة لجنابه ...حتى ولو أستأنف وطلع منها*
*بقت سابقة ... *
*أقصى حكم سنة مع الشغل ...وبالنسبة له هو سنة + غرامة فى حكاية التعدى على موظف عمومى ...*
*وممكن ياخد له فيها شهر بدل الغرامة ..هو وظروفه والقاضى بقى *


----------



## ياسر رشدى (15 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وساعتها بقت سابقة لجنابه ...حتى ولو أستأنف وطلع منها*
> *بقت سابقة ... *
> *أقصى حكم سنة مع الشغل ... وبالنسبة له هو سنة + غرامة فى حكاية التعدى على موظف عمومى ...*
> *وممكن ياخد له فيها شهر بدل الغرامة .. هو وظروفه والقاضى بقى *


*اول سابقه مابتطلعش فى صحيفة الحالة*
*الجنائية ياعبوووود صح *
*وبعدين الحكم دا فى حالة الاعتراف او الثبوت*
*لكن البت انكرت وهو انكر عن طريق المحامى*
*حتى موضوع قرينة الصوت مش دليل دامغ برضوا لانه ماتمش عن طريق النيابة*
*ولا ايه رايك :dntknw:*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 يوليو 2012)

> ياسر رشدى قال:
> 
> 
> > *اول سابقه مابتطلعش فى صحيفة الحالة*
> ...





> *مش لازم صحيفة الحالة الجنائية ..دة عضو مجلس شعب سابق ..يعنى لو أتنطق عليه حكم بحبس ..أنتهى *
> *ليها أجراءات تانية شرحها يطول ...*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يوليو 2012)

*تم التأجيل ل 21/7 للنطق بالحكم​*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (15 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> > *مش لازم صحيفة الحالة الجنائية ..دة عضو مجلس شعب سابق ..يعنى لو أتنطق عليه حكم بحبس ..أنتهى *
> > *ليها أجراءات تانية شرحها يطول ...*
> > *ليك وَحَشة يا راجل ..*​
> >
> ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 يوليو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> عبود عبده عبود قال:
> 
> 
> > *لو قال دى مراتى اوسخ اعلاميا ههههه*
> ...


----------



## noraa (15 يوليو 2012)

اقولكم على حاجة بجد عارفين شكلها كدة بيفكرنى باية بيفكرنى باغنية طالعة السلام وعروسة ومكسوفة _ بدل ما تغطى وشك كنتى اتقيتى الله فى اهلك وفى نفسك قبلهم  عموما ربنا معاكى ويسترتك


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 يوليو 2012)

* 
غدا.. النطق بالحكم في قضية "الفعل الفاضح"                                                                                                        
وخطة أمنية لتأمين الجلسة ومنع أنصار المتهم من الحضور 


ناصر صبحى  
وضعت   مديرية أمن القليوبية خطة وإجراءات أمنية مشددة، استعدادًا لجلسة  النطق   بالحكم،غدا السبت ، في قضية الفعل الفاضح المتهم فيها النائب  السابق عن حزب   النور السلفي الدكتور علي ونيس ، وطالبة جامعية 

 





​
وضعت  مديرية أمن القليوبية خطة وإجراءات أمنية مشددة، استعدادًا لجلسة   النطق  بالحكم،غدا السبت ، في قضية الفعل الفاضح المتهم فيها النائب السابق   عن حزب  النور السلفي الدكتور علي ونيس ، وطالبة جامعية.
حيث  قرر اللواء أحمد سالم جاد، مدير الأمن، فرض طوق أمني حول المحكمة،   واقتصار  حضور الجلسة على المحامين، وأقارب الفتاة، ووسائل الإعلام، خوفًا   من حضور  عدد كبير من أنصار النائب والتيار السلفي، كما حدث في الجلسة   الماضية.
هذا ومن المنتظر أن تسدل محكمة جنح طوخ، الستار، على القضية حيث تنطق المحكمة بالحكم برئاسة المستشار محمود السعيد.
كانت  دورية أمنية ضبطت النائب السابق بدائرة شمال القليوبية، في وضع مخل    بالآداب، على بعد 200 متر من مول «العابد» التجاري على طريق مصر اسكندرية    الزراعي ، وتم تحرير محضر بالواقعة تحت رقم 5749 إداري مركز طوخ، قبل أن    تتم إحالة القضية في وقت لاحق إلى المحاكمة
حيث  قضت الفتاة قرابة الشهرين في الحبس، وأمرت النيابة في البداية بحبسها 4    أيام، ثم جددت لها مرتين 15 يومًا، وأمرت باستمرار حبسها أيضًا خلال   تداول  القضية على مدار جلستين.
بينما لا يزال المتهم هاربا حتى الآن في مكان مجهول رغم محاولات مديرية أمن القليوبية الحثيثة للقبض عليه.




وطنى 
 *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يوليو 2012)

*تأجيل نظر استئناف فتاة «النائب السلفي» على حكم حبسها لـ5 سبتمبر






  



                                                                                                             تصوير تحسين بكر              

*
* 
 *​*

 قررت   محكمة جنح مستأنف طوخ  بمحكمة بنها الابتدائية، الأربعاء، تأجيل  الاستئناف  المقدم من محامي الفتاة  «نسرين. ر. ع»، الطالبة الجامعية،  المتهمة  بارتكاب فعل فاضح في الطريق  العام مع النائب السلفي السابق، علي  ونيس،  داخل سيارة ملاكي على الطريق  الزراعي السريع بالقرب من مدينة طوخ،  على  الحكم بحبسها ستة أشهر، لجلسة 5  سبتمبر المقبل، وذلك لضم دفتر أحوال  الطرق  والمنافذ للاطلاع عليه، ومناقشة  وسماع شهود الرؤية، وهم ضابط  الدورية  الراكبة وأمناء الشرطة الذين قاموا  بضبط النائب والفتاة داخل  السيارة.​ كانت  أجهزة  الأمن بالقليوبية قد  أخلت، الاثنين، سبيل الفتاة المتهمة بارتكاب  فعل  فاضح مع النائب السابق علي  ونيس من مركز شرطة طوخ، بعد دفعها 500 جنيه   كفالة لوقف تنفيذ الحكم الصادر  بحقها من محكمة جنح طوخ بالحبس 6 أشهر.​ وتم استدعاء الفتاة «نسرين. ر. ع»، من محبسها في سجن النساء بالقناطر الخيرية إلى مركز شرطة طوخ، حيث تم الإفراج عنها.​ وكانت   محكمة جنح طوخ برئاسة  المستشار محمود السعيد قد قضت غيابيًا بمعاقبة   النائب السلفي السابق علي  ونيس، بالحبس سنة مع الشغل، وكفالة 1000 جنيه   لوقف التنفيذ في تهمة الفعل  الفاضح، وكذلك حبسه 6 أشهر وكفالة 500 جنيه،   في تهمة التعدي على أفراد قوة  الضبط.​ كما قررت المحكمة حضوريًا حبس الفتاة المتهمة 6 أشهر وغرامة 500 لوقف التنفيذ، وألزمتهما بالمصاريف.​ كانت   قوة من مركز شرطة طوخ  قد ضبطت النائب والفتاة في وضع مخل بالآداب العامة   على طريق مصر الإسكندرية  الزراعي بالقرب من مول «العابد»، وأحالتهما   النيابة إلى محكمة جنح طوخ  التي أصدرت حكمها السابق.

المصري اليوم*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 يوليو 2012)

*ماجبش جديد ..نفس طلبات أول درجة ...هيحبس البت تانى *
*فين علوة ؟؟؟*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 يوليو 2012)

*اهد ماذا فعل منذ قليل نائب الفعل الفاضح على ونيس*
* 2012-07-26 12:58:42​*​
* 



[COLOR=black !important]نائب  الفعل الفاضح على ونيس يسدد 1500 جنيه كفالة لإيقاف سجنه توجه منذ قليل  إلى نيابة بنها الكلية برئاسة المستشار أحمد لطفى رئيس النيابة الكلية  وبإشراف المستشار محمد حمزة المحامى العام لنيابات شمال القليوبية محامى  النائب السابق على ونيس، المتهم فى قضية الفعل الفاضح وقام بسداد 1500 جنيه  كفالة لإيقاف التنفيذ فى الحكم الصادر ضد موكله، كما تم استئناف الحكم وتم  تحديد جلسة 5 سبتمبر المقبل لنظر الاستئناف.​*
*​*
* كانت محكمة جنح طوخ، برئاسة المستشار محمود السعيد وبحضور ممثلى النيابة  أيمن عمران ومحمد يوسف قضت يوم السبت الماضى، بمعاقبة على ونيس عضو مجلس  الشعب السابق، بالحبس سنة مع الشغل، وكفالة 1000 جنيه لوقف التنفيذ، كما  قررت المحكمة حبس الفتاة "نسرين.ر" 6 أشهر مع الشغل وكفالة 500 جنيه، لوقف  التنفيذ، وذلك فى تهمة الفعل الفاضح، كما قررت المحكمة حبس على ونيس 6 أشهر  وكفالة 500 جنيه لوقف التنفيذ، وذلك فى تهمة التعدى على قوات الأمن، كما  قررت المحكمة إحالة الدعوى المدنية للمحكمة المختصة.​*
*​*
* وكان اللواء أحمد سالم جاد مدير الأمن قد تلقى إخطارا من العقيد محمد شرباش  وكيل المباحث يفيد بضبط النائب السابق داخل سيارة مع فتاة على الطريق  الزراعى عند مدينة طوخ، انتقل على الفور العميد أسامة عايش رئيس المباحث  والمقدم عماد حمدى رئيس المباحث وتم تحرير محضر بالوقعة وباشرت النيابة  التحقيق وتمت إحالة القضية للمحكمة.​*
*​*
*



​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يوليو 2012)

*بالرفاء والبنين إن شاء الله ...*


----------

